# CAAD10 3 (Ultegra) or Supersix 5 (105)?



## tian105 (Aug 18, 2013)

Which one Should I buy..This is my first ever road bike.

The price on the Supersix is about 100 cheaper..

The weight came down to 18.1 for the CAAD10, 19.5 on the Supersix. both with store peddles.

Both are very quick bikes.. I test rode both and cant pick one out..

I would like some opinions from the more experienced guys.


----------



## e_guevara (May 5, 2011)

Choose the better frame (SuperSix). That being said, you don't lose with the CAAD10 either - better than most carbon frames out there.

As for the components, 105 is as solid as one might ask for in a group - good enough to race on. Ultegra just gives you less weight (part of the weight difference on bikes given that the SuperSix is carbon and the CAAD10 aluminum), and more bling. Unless you race, you don't lose anything substantial performance-wise from 105.

Another factor to consider are the wheels. The SuperSix comes with RS10 - Shimano's entry-level wheelset, not bad IMO. While the CAAD10 comes with Aksium - Mavic's entry level wheels, a little lighter and better built than the RS10.

Something to consider: manufacturers mix-n-match components to get to certain price point for the consumer. You can't get the "best of everything" when you're buying complete bikes up to the mid-end price range. Personally, I go with frame -> wheels -> group -> components (in that order) when choosing bikes. Forget the weight if you don't race.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

They are both great bikes. I am a CAAD 10 fan. I ride a 10-2 and love it.


----------



## Will16 (Aug 13, 2012)

I faced the same decision last year. I went with the supersix 105. Love it. I've upgraded a lot of components anyway. The frame felt smoother to me. As stated, both are great bikes and would probably be happy either way.


----------



## tian105 (Aug 18, 2013)

I appreciate everyone's opinion! Im going to ride both again tomorrow and decided which would be the best for me..

Thanks again!


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

A bloke over here had the same conundrum a couple of weeks back - ended up with a SuperSix 105, as it was ever so slightly cheaper than the CAAD10 Ultegra - he's a happy chappy.

They are both fantastic rigs - take the next test-ride and see which one does it most for you.

cheers


----------



## bocksta (Mar 22, 2008)

*Rei caad 10*

REI is blowing out the 2013 Caad10-5 for $1240. Thats a lot of bike for the money.
Cannondale CAAD10 5 Compact Bike - 2013 at REI.com
With the difference in price you could upgrade the wheels and have a killer ride.

They only show the 58cm in stock


----------



## biggunnz (May 27, 2013)

Cannondale CAAD10 Ultegra Di2 Black Edition Bike - 2013 at REI.com


----------



## tian105 (Aug 18, 2013)

Guys, i ended up with the CAAD 10-3.

Just went on my first 20 miler. I probably will upgrade the saddle and wheels. 

I picked the caad over the ss due to better drive train and crank. The ride felt more responsive and lively. 


Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## e_guevara (May 5, 2011)

Congratulations on the new bike. Now ride it like you stole it! 

Enjoy the ride.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice bike.


----------



## tian105 (Aug 18, 2013)

thanks guys!
Im looking for wheels tires and saddle as my first upgrade.
any recommendations ?


----------



## black20 (Sep 10, 2012)

Go out and ride it! I'd hold off on the upgrades. Since it's your first road bike, your body needs to get conditioned to the bike. Decide after a season what you really need to upgrade. Without some riding time, any part thrown at it right now is all in the mind. But I'm in no way tell you what to do. Happy shopping!


----------



## e_guevara (May 5, 2011)

black20 said:


> I'd hold off on the upgrades.


+1

It's a good enough bike for most people, more so for somebody's first road bike.

Try not to get infected with "upgrade bug".


----------



## tian105 (Aug 18, 2013)

good advices guys! I will hold off on the upgrades.

how about peddles and shoes? Im using some 20 dollar peddles right now as i think this way i can still wear regular shoes..


----------



## e_guevara (May 5, 2011)

They're *pedals*, not peddles.

*ped-dle.* _v._ To sell goods on the from place to place.


*ped-al.* _n._ A foot lever or treadle by which a part is activated in a mechanism 


Invest in clipless pedals and road shoes to make the most out of your cycling. 105 pedals are good for the money. Shimano makes good road shoes as well.


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

Whilst I agree- you should ride it before upgrades, if they are still putting Aksion tyres on these bikes, then definitely look at some new tyres - the Aksions are not real flash.

I'd suggest Continental GP4000S as they are great tyres - roll well, corner well, are good in the wet and are fast....

Cheers and congratulations on choosing s great rig!


----------



## b3n3r (Dec 28, 2011)

I had a CAAD 10-3 with the Aksium wheel/tire combo. I upgraded to a set of (used) Dura Ace wheels and, wow, what a difference. Those Aksium's are boat anchors.


----------



## nordy643 (Aug 3, 2012)

Most bang for your buck, I'd say you're best off getting clipless pedals/shoes. That, and I second getting Conti GP4000S tires (I ride the 700x25 and I love them). Third, a good fit and saddle will also go a long way. Put some more miles on your ride before going for bigger upgrades like wheels.

I got a CAAD10-5 - also my first road bike - and rode it for about a year/2,500 miles before upgrading the RS10 wheels to Mavic Ksyrium SLS wheels - it's a major change but something I may not have appreciated/noticed if I had done it initially. And beware, once you catch the upgrade bug, it's hard to lose it! 

The most important thing: ride your bike!


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

good choice


----------

